# Daughter's Trophies



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Since I am new here thought I would post up some of my daughter's trophies from the beginning.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Quite the little huntress you have there.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, heck of a hunter


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Start em early and they will love it as much as you do


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's way cool. I would hate to have you taxi bill,lmao. Happiness is priceless.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. Good thing that was over several years or I would be in debt to Taxi. I have only mounted a couple for myself since she started hunting.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, you are putting her on some nice animals that seasoned hunters would even be proud of! Nothing like father daughter bonding time in the woods. My wife still cherishes those moments and has even expressed wanting to kill another deer after all the years.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Very cool. I can't wait for my little girl to be old enough to hunt. You better hope she never gets the Africa bug, or you will be in big trouble.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats to the little lady and awesome job Dad!

john


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like that is 16th b-day present we are going to safari club show this weekend to meet with Gras Ranch to hunt summer 2014 if all goes as planned.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Impressive doesn't even touch it. Very well done!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. Lot of hours spent in the field with her, there is nothing I would rather do than hunt with her.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

BMD said:


> Looks like that is 16th b-day present we are going to safari club show this weekend to meet with Gras Ranch to hunt summer 2014 if all goes as planned.


We will be there too. We will be at Adam Clements Safari Trackers most of the time. Have you hunted with Gras Ranch before?


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

All the wt/md are low fence for the hf haters as well as the aoudad


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

pacontender said:


> We will be there too. We will be at Adam Clements Safari Trackers most of the time. Have you hunted with Gras Ranch before?


No have a good friend that hunts there and we are going to try to go together, with his daughters, he has hunted with them 3 or 4 times.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have seen her in Texas Trophy hunters magazine before. It's amazing to see so many years of her killing so many beautiful animals. 
Congratulations to the young hunter and to you for being a great dad. 
She will carry the memories of the time in the filed with you long after all of the trophies have faded.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

That is what it is all about.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congratulations - great pictures.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats to the exceptional young lady!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats, she is a regular Annie Oakley.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to her she is an accomplished hunter with some nice wall art!! Welcome aboard and thanks for sharing!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you think one day your daughter can teach me how to hunt?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice! Brett


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. We have been very fortunate.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

rogerb said:


> congratulations - great pictures.


x2000.....


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow!! Congrats to you and her! Hope mine will grow up and be able to take a few beautiful animals like that one day!!


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Trophies indeed! My son hunts with me, but can't get my daughter interested.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

She started going with me to lease at 6 months old and has not missed a year her mom helped a lot with it. We even let mom take a nice buck ever now and then 









This is her and her mom with mom's buck .


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

lazywader said:


> Wow!! Congrats to you and her! Hope mine will grow up and be able to take a few beautiful animals like that one day!!


Get her involved as soon as possible. Make as big a deal out of it as you can, take lots of pics and let her read all the comments on forums, I think it helps keep them interested. I now have a hunting partner for life and I know my grand kids will hunt whether I am here or or not as she is a hunter for life now


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

Your an awesome dad !


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks best compliment a guy can receive.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

She's hooked for life!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. No question she is


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope my daughter is like that


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Start early it helps I have buddies that waited til they were 8 or 9 and they have since lost interest.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

AWESOME! We need more Dad's like you.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> Very nice! Congrats to the exceptional young lady!


She is pretty special to me


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Speechless...

Congrats!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

She was reading the posts and said I couldn't leave out her prairie dog pic! :spineyes:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

You two have put in a lot of work for all that, It is just perfect!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks there have been alot of great memories over the years and alot of time spent with her which is more portent than all the trophies.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

What caliber gun do you have her shooting? I like that paint job, I've got the same on my 257 Bob that my 12yr old has been shooting but for her Bday this past month I gave her a 6.5x55 Swede


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

She is shooting a 7mm/08 bedded in bell&carlson to stock. With custom bolt knob and to fluted bolt with Zeiss 3x9x40 in Talley lw one piece rings, shooting 120gr TSX bullets.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

All that time you have spent with her will pay you back in the future. Props Dad, definitely need more Dad's like you spending time with their kids.

BTW-never let her read pacontender's safari threads...


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

It is too late we are going to Africa in summer 2014 for her 16th birthday


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done, I have two hunting daughters as well. Congrats to you both.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing better nice wildebeest


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Chunky said:


> Well done, I have two hunting daughters as well. Congrats to you both.


Have you taken them over yet?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Hunting memories with Dad are priceless memories! Congratulations on having such an awesome daughter! :wink:


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

pacontender said:


> We will be there too. We will be at Adam Clements Safari Trackers most of the time. Have you hunted with Gras Ranch before?


Photos?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=433630


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Great animals and sounds like you guys had an awesome time! Congrats. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

No problem. You just better hope she doesn't get the big 5 fever.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I would love to do that sometime for her but little out my financial world.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

What is the booth number you will be at will try to stop by tomorrow?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

1244


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Will try and stop by will be there tomorrow.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Dang it forgot to stop by yesterday. Sorry. Great show and talked with couple ranches that will be forwarding me their bid for lack of better term for what we are looking for.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

She's a true Hunter, great pics..Congrats!


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice pics BMD.
Glad to see other THFers over here.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks LC


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

No shoulder mount on the prairie dog?


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't touch em!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool pics...


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Tall1 said:


> No shoulder mount on the prairie dog?


I was told they carry serious diseases don't no if fact or myth?


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

She made this today turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't see any trophies. All I saw was a big, proud smile from ear to ear. Good pics and even greater memories!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great parents make Great kids!


----------



## bh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

That kid is ruined! lol


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

bh96 said:


> That kid is ruined! lol


Lots of hunting still in front of us, she loves it!


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the best ways to keep young adults out of trouble, and see looks
like she really enjoys hunting


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

She loves it! I must have done something right


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I love this!!! My dad first took me fishing when I was a toddler and we've been hunting/fishing ever since (I'm now 25) ... Those are the best memories I have, and they just keep coming. Dad's like y'all deserve some kind of award!


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Reel girl it has been a great ride. My award is how she has turned out.


----------

